# Dümmer geht immer



## dvill (16 November 2007)

Die schwachsinnigen Ich-drohe-dir-bis-du-zahlst-Inkassoschreiben geben viel Anlass zur Heiterkeit, wenn auch die Tatsache, dass sie unverändert seit Jahren wirksam sind, große Vermögen in kurzer Zeit für lächerliche "Gegenwerte" zu erwirtschaften, ein Trauerspiel ist.

Man könnte mal ein "Best-of" für die Nachwelt sammeln. Mein aktueller Favorit für eine Top-Platzierung in der Kategorie "Gewollt, aber nicht gekonnt" wäre

"Der erwirkte Vollstreckungstitel ist dann 30 Tage lang gültig."


----------



## Captain Picard (16 November 2007)

*AW: Dümmer geht immer*

Das Pamphlet  hat sich auch die Anwartschaft auf den  Gesamtkunstpreis unter den schwachsinigen 
 Drohschreiben  erarbeitet.
Ein weiteres Highlight  aus dem Müllschreiben:


> Andernfalls erfolgt die umgehende Einleitung des gerichtlichen
> Mahnbescheidsverfahren mit anschließender Vollstreckung!


----------



## A John (17 November 2007)

*AW: Dümmer geht immer*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Ein weiteres Highlight  aus dem Müllschreiben:
> Zitat von  :
> Andernfalls erfolgt die umgehende Einleitung des gerichtlichen
> Mahnbescheidsverfahren mit anschließender Vollstreckung!


Wow! das toppt sogar noch BH vom Inkassodezernat. 
Die ultimative Steigerung wäre wohl:
Zahlen Sie bis spätestens übermorgen. Andernfalls sucht Sie unser Vollstreckungsdienst auf, um geeignete Teile Ihres Hausrates zwecks Ausgleichs unserer Forderung zu beschlagnahmen.
Sollte der Vollstreckungsdienst gezwungen sein, sich unter Zuhilfenahme geeigneter Werkzeuge Zutritt zu Ihrer Wohnung zu verschaffen, erhöht sich unsere Forderung um eine vollstreckungsdienstliche Erschwerniszulage i.H.v. EUR 89.95.


----------



## blowfish (18 November 2007)

*AW: Dümmer geht immer*



A John schrieb:


> Sollte der Vollstreckungsdienst gezwungen sein, sich unter Zuhilfenahme geeigneter Werkzeuge Zutritt zu Ihrer Wohnung zu verschaffen, erhöht sich unsere Forderung um eine vollstreckungsdienstliche Erschwerniszulage i.H.v. EUR 89.95.


Nicht dass sich jetzt diese Sinnlos Inkassos diesen Satz zu eigen mache und in die Mahnschreiben einarbeiten. :scherzkeks:Ich würde jetzt aufpassen und wenn diese Zeile erscheint, auf das Urheberrecht aufmerksam machen und Gebühren verlangen. :splat::bandit


----------

